# Outdoor enclosure...



## Taucher76 (Mar 16, 2008)

This is the newest pic...its from yesterday...03/15/08


----------



## ColdThirst (Mar 16, 2008)

WTF is that gonna be for!?!?! Plaese tell me a Tegu enclosure, because you probably needed a building permit for it.


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 16, 2008)

Yes, it will be for his tegus!!!! If it's anything like your indoor setup....it's gonnna be awesome!!! Taucher lives in Germany so who knows what their building laws are.


----------



## rule6660 (Mar 16, 2008)

:shock: Thats going to be Awsome :-D


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Mar 16, 2008)

:shock: 
dang, i know i love my tegu very much, but i think some people are just a little too into them
omg, it's huge


----------



## shiftylarry (Mar 16, 2008)

Dude! That cage is so small. I'm calling the SPCA on the basis of animal cruelty. What is your problem?! (J/K)


----------



## nat (Mar 16, 2008)

that's awesome! Very similar in design to what I intend to build for the sulcatas. I am really interested to see the progression. What an awesome habitat its going to be!


----------



## Mike (Mar 16, 2008)

Wow, that's going to be one hell of a cage.


----------



## DZLife (Mar 16, 2008)

Dang, good luck with that one! How many tegus do you have? How many will you be putting in there?


----------



## Taucher76 (Mar 22, 2008)

DZLife said:


> Dang, good luck with that one! How many tegus do you have? How many will you be putting in there?



Just my FIVE !

I triy to get some big boys...but its not easy in germany...


----------



## gebris353 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just awesome, I dont even have a room of that size in my house, you are the man! I was wondering what in the world are you gonna do to fill the whole place when we are sometimes worried thinking that for a few feet enclosure! :-D


----------



## pythonman13 (Mar 22, 2008)

can i move in with your tegus :lol:


----------



## Mvskokee (Mar 23, 2008)

amazing


----------



## dorton (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome! Be sure to keep us updated.


----------

